# Cabaiguan Guapo



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I was smoking this cigar earlier and notice CA had a very accurate review of it and I thought I'd share. Great smoke. Tight ash that I only ashed twice.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pics.I haven't had the pleasure of trying that 1 yet.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Great smoke. The first one I had couldn't hold a candle to this one though.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

A stellar cigar. Easily in my top 10.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Great sun-grown wrapper. Great cigar.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

that is a great stick!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Still looking froward to trying some.
looks great, glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another excellent cigar! I can never keep enough of these around...


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

never had one i'd like to though


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

We all love a nice tight ash. :teacher:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great cigar and pics, I have only smoked one but have a couple waiting on me


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

yup i enjoyed that cigar recently as well.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

If I ever see that im getting it!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

This is an awesome cigar - one of my current favorites.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pictures. I have never tried one...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Happ1 and I were talking about this smoke this weekend and think it may be one on my list to try--never had one--Thanks Crid for the update--


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I never tried Those I have to try them they look great


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

The best in the Cabaiguan line for me!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Have one sitting at home ready to be smoked. I may have to smoke it tonight. The problem with that is, it is the only one I have.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Have one sitting at home ready to be smoked. I may have to smoke it tonight. The problem with that is, it is the only one I have.


You have that affliction too? I hate firing up a stick I only have one of.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

these really are a great smoke


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I love this stick...we did this in a box split and a great recommendation it was.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks Tasty!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great smoke and a perfect name for it too! Thanks for sharing Crid 

CD


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

The regular Cabaiguan is very nice. The Guapo is incredible. I may have to smoke another one today...hmm...


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

acharpe said:


> The regular Cabaiguan is very nice. The Guapo is incredible. I may have to smoke another one today...hmm...


The sun-grown wrapper on the Guapo makes a big difference.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great smoke - just another to add to my ever growing list of cigars to try.

Too many cigars and not enough time - work just kills the day. If I knew then what I know now, I would have Bigfoot's job!!:biggrin:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I've had one Cabaiguan, don't know which one though. I got it from chubzerous in a bomb. It wasn't too strong, but the flavor was top notch. Easily one of the top 10 smokes I've ever had.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh great...Now I have to get some of those too. I'm running out of room. I can see a wall coming down.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are some great sticks!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm with gerry-never tried one--ok off to the B&M


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Never had one - don't seem to have them at my local B&M. However, I've heard great things about them (I think Bob & Dale love these).


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks pretty good. glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

First i have even heard of these. any info out there on these...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

That size is going away....but I believe one will be replacing it..


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

paint said:


> First i have even heard of these. any info out there on these...


They are made by Tatuaje. Check their website, if you can find them you should try at least one.


----------



## madurodave-cl (Feb 16, 2008)

These are good. I _NEED_ a box soon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i gave my only one to mtmouse at our first herf.

from the sounds of it it was the biggest mistake i ever made.



lucky bastige.


----------

